# Rito.... God Damn YOU and Banshee!!!!



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rito...

My life was easy, I was just happy.

Then, I took a ride along with you last sunday and BAM!!!

(Mada... is not what you're thinking and what you're used to... sorry, we don't ride Turners or have a rainbow for flags).

Dude, despite I walked much of the descent of last sunday and really had a bad time on some sections.... I'm eager to go back for more!

Really, I guess I needed to put my abilities put to test to wake up that willingess to do something a little bit more aggressive or simply to improve my skills. No, I'm not thinking about hucking off the Empire State ot the Latinoamericana, I'm still too old and chicken to do so. Just ride faster and better through trails like the one we did at Ajusco.

I was happy with my bike (I guess I told you so many times before the ride and maybe after). But now, I want something I can put my AM1 on 6" mode and rock it on!

Banshee has this baby....










I'm seriously thinking about selling the Blade and get that Mofo.
I'm liking lots too the Giant Reign... damn, I could afford it just by selling the Blade! (Which is my goal as I already have some money towards bike stuff).
Third contender is the Marin Wolf Ridge... another sweet ride I can afford by selling off the Blade.

God send all kind of evils to you for making me lust for a different ride (and riding) now that I felt "one" with my bike.

*Oh, and I just want to take this opportunity to publically accept that I was wrong and that Ajusco IS VERY TECHNICAL and anything I would have said contrary to that was a boatload of BS.*

How much would this baby could cost here in Mexico???


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp, warp, warp...

hahahaha

look at this...

http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=113472

I believe the Wraith is the Pyre built up.

http://www.bansheebikes.com/pages/more.htm


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I heard that Tosa Akita was like 8k here in Mexico City. A new DC distributor opened like 2 months ago..

Glad you like the DH and aggro riding Warp, come and join us to the dark side of the Freeride 

You wont regret going into an agressive AM bike!!!!!

Hope I can fix my hanger soon so we can ride


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I heard that Tosa Akita was like 8k here in Mexico City. A new DC distributor opened like 2 months ago..
> 
> Glad you like the DH and aggro riding Warp, come and join us to the dark side of the Freeride
> 
> ...


I saw the Akita... that's why I'm looking into the Tosa Inu... Cool bikes!

I'm still not sure, but sure I'd like at least to try something more aggro.

Guess I'll need some armor!
I'll see you guys more often... 

Rzoz... the idea is not to invest any more (where have I heard that before?)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> I saw the Akita... that's why I'm looking into the Tosa Inu... Cool bikes!
> 
> I'm still not sure, but sure I'd like at least to try something more aggro.
> 
> ...


??? The Pyre frame is like 1,500, but on speedgoat the Wraith is at 1,600 (which includes the pyre frame ) just add a nicer fork.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> ??? The Pyre frame is like 1,500, but on speedgoat the Wraith is at 1,600 (which includes the pyre frame ) just add a nicer fork.


Errrr... the 1600 is a Wraith and it's not the same stuff as the Pyre.

The Pyre is kind of a DW link, the Wraith is a 4-bar monopivot (if that makes any sense) like a Kona.... and a lighter build.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't think that the Pyre is a very tougth frame, maybe the same as your SB, but it's on par with my Viento. Very nice for what we do, but don't know how much agro you want to go.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> don't know how much agro you want to go.


Oh, not much!

The Pyre, Heckler, Guapo, Reign... many will do. It's just that the SB doesn't have the right geo and can't take 150mm forks.

That's why the Pyre took my eye. However, I see a more realistic option on both the Reign and Wolf Ridge.

I just want to run my AM1 at full potential and a more dialed geometry.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Oh, not much!
> 
> The Pyre, Heckler, Guapo, Reign... many will do. It's just that the SB doesn't have the right geo and can't take 150mm forks.
> 
> ...


I saw a Heckler at Valle de Bravo, red as in faster 

Didn't ask for the price, though... dang!

How much do you want to spend? The Reign is like, what? less thatn 30K complete, I think.

Once upon a time, in a land far, far away, you once told me we didn't need that much bike in Mexico, lol!!!!

Now I'm thinking in keeping the Moto, and you're searching for something bigger....


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Rito...
> 
> My life was easy, I was just happy.
> 
> ...


This thread is SOOOOOO Gay....

not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I saw a Heckler at Valle de Bravo, red as in faster
> 
> Didn't ask for the price, though... dang!
> 
> ...


Anyway, that Tosa thing looks pretty nice too, do you have a website?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

How much do I want to spend?

Nothing, zero, nada, niente, nihil, nicht.

The idea would be to sell the SB off and finance a new frame. Parts are good enough (I think  ) for going a bit more aggro.

Yeah... and I also said that the Ajusco was not technical... now I have a mouthful of words to swallow.

We'll see... maybe it's just the adrenaline rush. Maybe I'll back off at the first big crash, maybe I'll keep the SB... Just random thoughts. A geometry fix would be welcome, though.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> How much do I want to spend?
> 
> Nothing, zero, nada, niente, nihil, nicht.
> 
> ...


Yep,,,, I didn't want to spend anything when I bought the Moto Lite... I planned to just replace the Stumpjumper for the Viento without any extra money, and look what I've got... I planned to keep the ugi for this year, and I hope that soon I'll have a new wheelset...

Anyway, I've a loooong time guetting used to eating my words, now it's your turn....lol....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah! You should come to SNT more ofter warp :thumbsup:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

warp... one word:
RFX... well, 3 letters to be exact LOL.
u know u want one soooo bad! LOL, thats why u tease mada and the rest of us homers all the time. LOL


now seriously, ive had the urge to get a 6" frame a while back too, but thats just too much money to spend and a bit overkill... or is it? 
Im not a doctor, but I play one on TV and id have to say this is just a case of UGI. 
what u need is something else to lust after besides a frame, (something a tad less expensive) how bout some CK hubs?? Ive been lusting after a set of wheels for a while now... might surprise myself for christmas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> warp... one word:
> RFX... well, 3 letters to be exact LOL.
> u know u want one soooo bad! LOL, thats why u tease mada and the rest of us homers all the time. LOL.


Too much dough... But yeah, that'd be an option would I had the money.

I don't think I could buy one by selling the Blade. Bummer.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

_Nothing, zero, nada, niente, nihil, nicht._



DC TI $1,299 Ex works San Diego, CA

www.duncon.com


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> _Nothing, zero, nada, niente, nihil, nicht._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're cheaper in Mexico :ihih:

Akita for 800 bucks... Listed at 1200 at Pricepoint.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> They're cheaper in Mexico :ihih:
> 
> Akita for 800 bucks... Listed at 1200 at Pricepoint.


The Tosa Inu looks pretty nice..... how much in mexico... nah, better not tell..


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Commencal*

Join the club mon ami 










*The more pivots the better* 

Mmmm ... $800 vs $1,200 ... Rear Shock options maybe? Let me know, I can give you a great quote


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Join the club mon ami
> 
> *The more pivots the better*
> 
> $800 vs $1,200 Rear Shock options?


yep... now u understand me.... probably going to buy sometime the Knolly lots'of'pivots bike just for kicks.... 

Nahh... too much money.... keeping the ML...Probably put some fake pivots on the seatstay...


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Nice*

& Expensive


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

OK, Which one of you guys hacked into Warp`s computer and stole his password?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> OK, Which one of you guys hacked into Warp`s computer and stole his password?


Hahahaha dat is tru :thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Pyre:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=241606
clearance issues between rear suspension and the rest of the bike???

(I am a Banshee fan myself, but I am not sure about this one.)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

perttime said:


> Pyre:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=241606
> clearance issues between rear suspension and the rest of the bike???
> 
> (I am a Banshee fan myself, but I am not sure about this one.)


I saw that.. bummer.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Don`t let that bother you, Warp. A good tornero can probably jack it up a little bit with a few more pivots. The mahogany ones are lighter than Ti.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I refuse to be blame for your mixed up identity issues. I just showed you the light, now it’s your turn to decide your path… hahahaha

This post is awful, I am quite happy with my bike, but after looking at this post I feel a deep UGI growing on me.

Banshee’s !! Knolly’s!! Commencal’s! Turner’s!! They are all beautiful!!!

Pyre, sexy and strong as hell (can fit a 7in fork, how about that)… bummer the clearance issues.

Knolly… PERFECT… and very expensive… I could build two nice bikes with the price of one of their frames.

Commencal.. Awesome with a realistic price

Ducon, sweet (is that a VPP-like suspension?), well built and reasonably priced.

Reign… so far so good… and accessible (dirt cheap actually if you can get someone to buy it in the US)


How about Transition’s Preston? 2006’s are like 830 buck right now!!!.... single pivots??? Who cares, have you seen Kevin Menard beating the [email protected] out of her. Looks to me like the perfect AM/FR bike; 6in in front, 4-5 inch back (for 2006’s that is).

How about the new 6point’s from IH? It is not an MK, it’s not a 7point… it is both!!!! 

On the other hand dude, I think your SB is very capable. With the correct saddle height and stem configuration I am almost sure it can be a very aggressive bike. Keep it for a while and just play with the geometry a lil bit more to see how it behaves.

Anyways, don’t worry too much about the biek right now and just keep joining us for more SNT rides


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*UGI is in the air...*

.. everywhere I look around... UGI is in the air...

Warp... what are you thinking.. selling the Blingblade?? I thought I would never hear that...

On a more serious note, all those frames are strong contenders, just need to look for the right deal 

UGI is incurable!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> .. everywhere I look around... UGI is in the air...
> 
> Warp... what are you thinking.. selling the Blingblade?? I thought I would never hear that...
> 
> ...


Cris... as I told on the top post... I was very happy with my Bling-O-Blade until this mofo showed me some nice trails.:madmax:

I'll keep it for a while, work on set-up when I hit other riding spots, as I also run in more XC (yet very rough) trails and a 6" would be plain overkill on those.

But you know how it goes.... having put the order with Chad for some Louises has tamed a bit my UGI. Due mid december!

So.. as far as things are now, the Bling-O-BLade is a keeper. But if it doesn't cut it down the line, I'll take a Reign or even a Marin QUAD TARA (if there are any left).

Yeah, that UGI thing is bad.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cris... as I told on the top post... I was very happy with my Bling-O-Blade until this mofo showed me some nice trails.:madmax:
> 
> I'll keep it for a while, work on set-up when I hit other riding spots, as I also run in more XC (yet very rough) trails and a 6" would be plain overkill on those.
> 
> ...


Sounds fair... so you went with 180/160 with the Louises or 160 on both???.......... I am now running 203/180 on my XTs and now know what you light weights mean when talking about front wheelies 

I might get some Louises and move the XTs to the SS, but they are performing so nice right now... oh well.. UGI goes on...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Sounds fair... so you went with 180/160 with the Louises or 160 on both???.......... I am now running 203/180 on my XTs and now know what you light weights mean when talking about front wheelies
> 
> I might get some Louises and move the XTs to the SS, but they are performing so nice right now... oh well.. UGI goes on...


180/160... All I can say is to contact Chad... you won't believe the price. I'm 100% positive you won't find not even at the factory a price that good.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Sounds fair... so you went with 180/160 with the Louises or 160 on both???.......... I am now running 203/180 on my XTs and now know what you light weights mean when talking about front wheelies
> 
> I might get some Louises and move the XTs to the SS, but they are performing so nice right now... oh well.. UGI goes on...


The XT are pretty nice. I got a 200mm rotor up front and like how they stop... but yes, the louises looks pretty good.....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp, thanks for the tip... I'll think about it...

Rzoz, yeah I am quite happy with the XTs too, that's why I would keep them anyhow... I would get the Louises to give Magura a try... but no way i get rid of my XTs


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Warp, thanks for the tip... I'll think about it...
> 
> Rzoz, yeah I am quite happy with the XTs too, that's why I would keep them anyhow... I would get the Louises to give Magura a try... but no way i get rid of my XTs


Maybe.. I dunno really, I had some Magura's on a Jekyll, but I didn't thought much of them. Probably because I'm a clyde, and they were the entry level ones (julie??) with 6" rotors.

What I would like to try are Hope M4...

Still 2 much money, would need to replace shifters (I have dual controls), and I like the dualies and happy enough with the XT to really give new brakes second thougths... on the other hand, a Pike sounds tempting....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Maybe.. I dunno really, I had some Magura's on a Jekyll, but I didn't thought much of them. Probably because I'm a clyde, and they were the entry level ones (julie??) with 6" rotors.
> 
> What I would like to try are Hope M4...
> 
> Still 2 much money, would need to replace shifters (I have dual controls), and I like the dualies and happy enough with the XT to really give new brakes second thougths... on the other hand, a Pike sounds tempting....


Yeah... I would do it mostly to put hydros on the SS ... as i told you before I already made the switch from the dual controls... and I definitely recommend the Pike!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

For what it's worth, I just ordered my new wheelset... I don't know how long it will take, but I hope it's worth it...

final:

DT Swiss EX5.1 rims
DT Swiss comp spokes
gold nipples
and
gold Hope Pro II front hub
gold Hope Bulb rear hub

yeaaahh!

Edit:

btw, WARP, God Damn YOU and your wheel ideas... you should pay for my wheelssss...!!!!

nahh, just kidding, as usual...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Super sweet wheels, Rzoz!!!

What's the ETA on that sweet set?

Your front will look like this but gold


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> But you know how it goes.... having put the order with Chad for some Louises has tamed a bit my UGI. Due mid december!


WTF!!!!! you got some Louises!!!!????, those are the ultimate freeride brakes (along with Saint's).

May I ask what price did Chad give you?.....they might be a nice upgrade to my bike as well.

OTOH, I'm thinking on getting some goodridge lines... are they worth the 100 bucks? ...

Louise's and Goodridge's.... yummy!!!!!!!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> For what it's worth, I just ordered my new wheelset... I don't know how long it will take, but I hope it's worth it...
> 
> final:
> 
> ...


Hey!!! Gold hubs and DT Swiss Rims were MY idea!!!!... Copy Cats!!! :nono:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

ritopc said:


> OTOH, I'm thinking on getting some goodridge lines... are they worth the 100 bucks? ...
> 
> Louise's and Goodridge's.... yummy!!!!!!!


Don't bother... not much of a difference... OTOH They look nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Don't bother... not much of a difference... OTOH They look nice  :thumbsup:


Freaking selfish one... you just want to be the only one in Mexico with GR lines... shame on ya!:nono:

(I agree, they look nice, feel may be marginally better, but worth 100 bucks?? I dunno)


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Freaking selfish one... you just want to be the only one in Mexico with GR lines... shame on ya!:nono:
> 
> (I agree, they look nice, feel may be marginally better, but worth 100 bucks?? I dunno)


Its YOUR freaking fault I got them!!! I remember you ranting on and on on how they were the best thing since "pan bimbo"... :eekster:

There IS a marginal difference in performance, a big improvement in aesthetics, and (I have heard), a big difference in crash durability.

BTW, I just got my Gravity Dropper, can't wait to put it on!!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Its YOUR freaking fault I got them!!! I remember you ranting on and on on how they were the best thing since "pan bimbo"... :eekster:
> 
> There IS a marginal difference in performance, a big improvement in aesthetics, and (I have heard), a big difference in crash durability.
> 
> BTW, I just got my Gravity Dropper, can't wait to put it on!!!


Why do all homers have gravity droppers on their turners?? Is is some kind of obscure ritual or a requisite to be part of the cult?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Why do all homers have gravity droppers on their turners?? Is is some kind of obscure ritual or a requisite to be part of the cult?


They tend to break, you know... so, they're left with something sharp menacing their.... uh... you get the scenario.

I think it must be pleasant to them... 

So, Mada... Why don't you make a few test crashes to gives us feedback on the GR lines?

Seriously, they look sick. How "marginal" is the improvement?

BTW... post pics of the Butt Menace post... I mean the GD.
(I'm just jealous... I want one too, but it's too freaking expensive)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Super sweet wheels, Rzoz!!!
> 
> What's the ETA on that sweet set?
> 
> ...


Not sure on the ETA, Chad didn't have the gold Pro II in front, but he said it might take him like 3 or 4 days, and 3 days to build the wheelset, and I don't know how much work he has before working on my wheels, he'll advice when he starts building the wheels.

I hope it's soon.....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Not sure on the ETA, Chad didn't have the gold Pro II in front, but he said it might take him like 3 or 4 days, and 3 days to build the wheelset, and I don't know how much work he has before working on my wheels, he'll advice when he starts building the wheels.
> 
> I hope it's soon.....


Cool, keep us posted!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey!!! Gold hubs and DT Swiss Rims were MY idea!!!!... Copy Cats!!! :nono:


Well, at least, you have one good looking thing on your bike...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Not sure on the ETA, Chad didn't have the gold Pro II in front, but he said it might take him like 3 or 4 days, and 3 days to build the wheelset, and I don't know how much work he has before working on my wheels, he'll advice when he starts building the wheels.
> 
> I hope it's soon.....


Suddenly Chad is getting a lot of biz from the Mexican forum... Rzoz, Warp, Tacu, 545, and myself... . good for him.

Arranging shared shipments does sound as a good idea to save some money on shipment.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Suddenly Chad is getting a lot of biz from the Mexican forum... Rzoz, Warp, Tacu, 545, and myself... . good for him.
> 
> Arranging shared shipments does sound as a good idea to save some money on shipment.


yep... waiting for Warp's view on this, I have something to bring, and so does he... let's see...

A Pike is sounding tempting....aargghhhhh UGI, I hate UGI... (actually, I don't, but my wallet definitely does hate it)


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> They tend to break, you know... so, they're left with something sharp menacing their.... uh... you get the scenario.
> 
> I think it must be pleasant to them...
> 
> ...


I really wanted to try it out, lately I've had a few endos that could be attributed to the fact that I was too lazy to put the post down... 

The GD feel a bit firmer, but like I said, its marginal. Maybe on some other "cheaper" brakes, but not on the Magura Louises 

Like I said, they do look good though


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Well, at least, you have one good looking thing on your bike...


.......


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> .......


How's the wheels treating you?

which hubs are you running, hope or kings?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> How's the wheels treating you?
> 
> which hubs are you running, hope or kings?


Hope Pro II's
DT 4.1's
Road bike approved DT Revolutions.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> How's the wheels treating you?
> 
> which hubs are you running, hope or kings?


So far so good, the've survived a couple of "pilot" errors and I've yet to have to true them. :eekster:

I'm still kind of worried about the long term durability of the DT Revolutions. Its all Warp's fault, he sent me with Abel and Abel insisted that I put them on!!! If I destroy my beautiful face, I'm going after Warp!!! :madmax:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Why do all homers have gravity droppers on their turners?? Is is some kind of obscure ritual or a requisite to be part of the cult?


It is, but you get a discount if you get your Cult membership :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> So far so good, the've survived a couple of "pilot" errors and I've yet to have to true them. :eekster:
> 
> .....If I destroy my beautiful face, I'm going after Warp!!! :madmax:


Well, if it means destroying your beatiful face, I think Warp has nothing to worry about...

now, if you mean destroying your usual face, then I think Warp should start running....


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

la idea original fue mia.. lo malo es que las armé mucho despues:


Hope Bulb hubs + DT Swiss Spokes + DT 4.1's rims = ruedas de Rocky Rene.. las originales y autenticas 

Aunque todos son libres de de armar las suyas o incluso mucho mejor que las mias...
no hay problema con ello:winker:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> la idea original fue mia.. lo malo es que las armé mucho despues:
> 
> Hope Bulb hubs + DT Swiss Spokes + DT 4.1's rims = ruedas de Rocky Rene.. las originales y autenticas
> 
> ...


Lo siento, mis masas son Hope Pro II DORADAS!!

Sigo siendo el original... 

P.D. Me están empezando a molestar un poco el rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr del freewheel. Alguien le ha pasado???


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> So far so good, the've survived a couple of "pilot" errors and I've yet to have to true them. :eekster:
> 
> I'm still kind of worried about the long term durability of the DT Revolutions. Its all Warp's fault, he sent me with Abel and Abel insisted that I put them on!!! If I destroy my beautiful face, I'm going after Warp!!! :madmax:


Oh, I see my name is being dragged through the mud in my absence....

Lessee...

I recommended Supercomps. Tigerdog said Supercomps. DT says Revos are a no go for disc brakes.

Now I have all the fault, just because this weight weenie wanted to shave 15grs over the Supercomps to put on his Dangerboy Grip Ends!!

Sheesh! That can only be watched on Turner-TV.

(Just joking Mada, I'm happy you're still alive after riding those road bike spokes...  )


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> P.D. Me están empezando a molestar un poco el rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr del freewheel. Alguien le ha pasado???


Necesitas unas Shimano....

Ahhh... Y ***** es el nuevo bling.
(A Menos que te llames FoShizzle o estes enamorado de el)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> P.D. Me están empezando a molestar un poco el rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr del freewheel. Alguien le ha pasado???


Nombres.. para nada... las Hopes hacen el mejor sonido.. ronronean como un gato


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

crisillo said:


> Nombres.. para nada... las Hopes hacen el mejor sonido.. ronronean como un gato


Originally I thought it was cool, but now its just starting to annoy me... specially when I'm wrenching on the bike...  There "could" be a pair of wheels up for sale in the near future...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Maybe I need more time on mine... but the more I ride them the more I like them.

The sound even hides disc brake rubbing...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Lo siento, mis masas son Hope Pro II DORADAS!!
> 
> Sigo siendo el original...
> 
> P.D. Me están empezando a molestar un poco el rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr del freewheel. Alguien le ha pasado???


Nombres.. para nada... las Hopes hacen el mejor sonido.. ronronean como un gato  D

De acuerdo con mi colega crisillo ese sonido es como si las masas tuvieran vida propia.... y suenan como el trinar de una ardilla ... no verdad? las ardillas no trinan!  :lol:

en serio! suenan genial! :headphones:

Y si, el ***** es el nuevo bling! :yesnod: que es bling?!!:blush: :aureola: :idea: :skep:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Originally I thought it was cool, but now its just starting to annoy me... specially when I'm wrenching on the bike...  There "could" be a pair of wheels up for sale in the near future...


Just turn the darn pedals, you lazy off...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey!!! Gold hubs and DT Swiss Rims were MY idea!!!!... Copy Cats!!! :nono:


Here's the latest incarnation.....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Here's the latest incarnation.....


Hey!!! Ain't no big deal... stop it!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Here's the latest incarnation.....


Roberto.. stop posting this pic.. I am getting tired of commenting on them on every board  :lol:

They DO look sweet though... :thumbsup:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Here's the latest incarnation.....


Groovy wheelset:thumbsup: . Sharing the bling around heh.... I think I saw them on other board  ?~?

They look nice and wide in that photo !~!

What rubber are you going to roll on them ?~?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Groovy wheelset:thumbsup: . Sharing the bling around heh.... I think I saw them on other board  ?~?
> 
> They look nice and wide in that photo !~!
> 
> What rubber are you going to roll on them ?~?


Right now I'm going to put nevegals on them. 2.3 Stick-e in front and 2.1 DTC in the rear....


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Right now I'm going to put nevegals on them. 2.3 Stick-e in front and 2.1 DTC in the rear....


Sounds great:thumbsup: I'd appreciate some feedback on that combination. I am waiting for Kenda to gear up with some bigger UST's.


----------

